# Advice needed on leaving GSD 18 week old puppy



## Kimberlee172 (Oct 28, 2021)

My GSD puppy is doing great so far. She has learned the basic obedience commands, is well-socialized, affectionate, and has good drive and motivation. She has been with me since I picked her up from the breeder at 9 weeks and we have worked together every day. My problem is that I have had a work trip laid on and I would be gone for almost a month. I can't take her with me. What can I do to ensure that she won't forget me and that her training will be kept current? 
Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

Kimberlee172 said:


> My GSD puppy is doing great so far. She has learned the basic obedience commands, is well-socialized, affectionate, and has good drive and motivation. She has been with me since I picked her up from the breeder at 9 weeks and we have worked together every day. My problem is that I have had a work trip laid on and I would be gone for almost a month. I can't take her with me. What can I do to ensure that she won't forget me and that her training will be kept current?
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


An excellent board/train facility that comes highly recommended - your pup will get socialization, basic training, and be cared for. She will NOT forget you - dogs remember for years...believe me. And when you drop her off - bring along a shirt or some clothing article (unwashed) for her to cuddle up & sleep with so your scent remains vivid & fresh to her.


----------

